# Paphos ER



## Junction (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi!
How does the ER at Paphos General work? Also open weekdays during daytime. Strange question perhaps but I don't want to stand in que for a GP.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes ER is open 24/7. You go to the cubicle on the left as you go in and the nurse will take your blood pressure etc and find out what is wrong with you. You pay 10euros and then you go into the ER.
However if it is not an emergency and you are simply trying to jump the queue it won't go down well with the medical staff.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Junction said:


> Hi!
> How does the ER at Paphos General work? Also open weekdays during daytime. Strange question perhaps but I don't want to stand in que for a GP.


I don't think you will get access to a GP that way as they are in a different part of the hospital and you need to buy a different stamp to see them.

I would hope A&E would turf you out if you did not have a genuine accident or emergency for wasting their time and possibly delaying treatment of genuine A&E patients.

Just buy a stamp and sit waiting to see a GP which is not always a long wait. Alternatively there are many private hospitals where you will get access to a GP quickly although you may have to wait a while there too.

Pete


----------



## Junction (Aug 26, 2016)

No need to be aggressive It was for sure an emergency, I could not walk without help. And I did not delay any treatment of other more needing patients, there were not a single patient in the ER. But still the ER turned out to be a fail. After paid my 10 € I was seen by a doctor that in one minute decided that I needed to see a consultant. So please go and register for this consultant and we will call him. So after paying 10 €, seeing a doctor for 1 minute I had to register again, pay another 6 € and wait for 4 hours to see the consultant.

¨Next time it will be 25€ for the private option


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Junction said:


> No need to be aggressive It was for sure an emergency, I could not walk without help. And I did not delay any treatment of other more needing patients, there were not a single patient in the ER. But still the ER turned out to be a fail. After paid my 10 € I was seen by a doctor that in one minute decided that I needed to see a consultant. So please go and register for this consultant and we will call him. So after paying 10 €, seeing a doctor for 1 minute I had to register again, pay another 6 € and wait for 4 hours to see the consultant.
> 
> ¨Next time it will be 25€ for the private option


Sorry if we misunderstood you. The way you put it in your first post it really didn't sound like an emergency.
I hope the consultant was able to help you. To be honest we tend to go private wherever possible as we have found that it is much quicker and less stressful most of the time.

Actually most of the time A&E can be very good (unlike the rest of the hospital) so in a real emergency we would still go there but for anything that is not the sort of emergency that requires immediate attention we prefer to go private.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Junction said:


> No need to be aggressive It was for sure an emergency, I could not walk without help. And I did not delay any treatment of other more needing patients, there were not a single patient in the ER. But still the ER turned out to be a fail. After paid my 10 € I was seen by a doctor that in one minute decided that I needed to see a consultant. So please go and register for this consultant and we will call him. So after paying 10 €, seeing a doctor for 1 minute I had to register again, pay another 6 € and wait for 4 hours to see the consultant.
> 
> ¨Next time it will be 25€ for the private option


Hi!
How does the ER at Paphos General work? Also open weekdays during daytime. Strange question perhaps but I don't want to stand in queue for a GP.

You clearly stated you did not want to queue!! No way did you say you had an emergency.

The reply by those who did were not aggressive at all just FACTS. It is YOU who is aggressive.

By the way the usual fee to go private (consultant) is €50.00


----------



## Junction (Aug 26, 2016)

expatme said:


> Hi!
> How does the ER at Paphos General work? Also open weekdays during daytime. Strange question perhaps but I don't want to stand in queue for a GP.
> 
> You clearly stated you did not want to queue!! No way did you say you had an emergency.
> ...


I am not aggressive, but coming from Germany I am used to that the ER has its own consultants only working the ER. THAT was my mistake ofc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Junction said:


> I am not aggressive, but coming from Germany I am used to that the ER has its own consultants only working the ER. THAT was my mistake ofc.


Germany has a very efficient health system, unfortunately the same cannot be said about Cyprus. 
If you want to use the state system you will soon learn that it consists of hours standing in queues, running around from one place to another and standing in yet more queues.
If you ever have the misfortune to have to be an inpatient that will be an education but not a good one.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Junction

The private medical system can also be confusing! From experience some clinics have an A&E Department and you see the doctor on duty who will then refer you to a specialist if indicated. At others the specialist will be called in straight away to see you. Also, for non urgent cases in many clinics you can make an appointment directly with the specialist. 

Another thing to bear in mind is that if you have private health cover and there is an excess payment on your policy eg of €100- €300 it may be worth asking the doctor if he can give an estimate as to how much he thinks the consultation, tests and treatment will cost because it may be worth paying for it yourself so as to keep premiums lower in the future. However, you will still have to declare any treatment you have received when you next renew your medical insurance premium.

At one stage I did have private medical insurance but now prefer to pay as I go because I found the small print left me with hardly any cover at all. Charges for the doctors I deal with range from €30 - €50 for a consultation, all tests cost the same regardless of whether they are requested by a GP or a specialist - and don't forget to ask for a discount!


----------



## Junction (Aug 26, 2016)

Talagirl said:


> Hi Junction
> 
> The private medical system can also be confusing! From experience some clinics have an A&E Department and you see the doctor on duty who will then refer you to a specialist if indicated. At others the specialist will be called in straight away to see you. Also, for non urgent cases in many clinics you can make an appointment directly with the specialist.
> 
> ...


Hi!
I have found out that no private health insurance will be worth the paper it is written on because of my precondition, diabetes. But I use the Paphos General Consultant for my diabetes and I can't say there is any difference between Germany and here in that respect.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Junction said:


> Hi!
> I have found out that no private health insurance will be worth the paper it is written on because of my precondition, diabetes. But I use the Paphos General Consultant for my diabetes and I can't say there is any difference between Germany and here in that respect.


I have heard that the diabetes consultant at the General is good. Also the cardiac department. Shame the rest of the hospital dosn't take lessons from them.

At some point in the very near future the new health service is supposed to be kicking in and then certain private hospitals will become part of it which will mean that people can use them instead of the general. That should ease the burden on the general which cannot cope especially since so many Cypriots who used to have private insurance cannot afford it anymore.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We went to the ER when our son was 6 months old. He had an allergic reaction to a medicine his pediatrician told us to give him despite it not being recommended for under 2's. He was limp like a rag doll and turning blue. It was very scary as a parent. When we got there they rushed us straight in. Other patients waiting even waved us ahead. They took good care of him and we were very grateful to the doctors, nurses and other patients. When we left they didn't even charge us and we did ask what we owed. We wouldn't hesitate going again if we needed to.


----------

